# Scratch at GCRM how much?



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey was just wondering how much GCRM charge for a pipelle scratch?  

xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
They have just put the price up from £85 to a whopping £250   

I had 2 scratches with this cycle which makes it worse.  I asked them about the difference as it was only May when I last got one.  Apparently they had previously used a trial price but as the scratch was having success they have properly worked out costs.

It does seem to make a difference though!

Good luck
Turia x


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you  im either going for that or acupuncture but swaying more towards the scratch as it is proven to increase ure chances! Xxx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi MissFruity Its £250 I got it done on 28th Aug...x


----------

